
Senate votes to let ISPs sell your Web browsing history to advertisers - btmills
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/senate-votes-to-let-isps-sell-your-web-browsing-history-to-advertisers/
======
haswell
> _The Senate today used its power under the Congressional Review Act to
> ensure that the FCC rulemaking "shall have no force or effect" and to
> prevent the FCC from issuing similar regulations in the future._

This is honestly the most frightening thing to me. Even if prevailing opinions
change, they can't bring these regulations back in the future? This
seems...majorly problematic.

